# ONE free quality betta drawing



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

So, I want to do commissioned betta drawings, however I do not have the time or large heart to do them for free (lol). I want DECENT pictures of your betta so that I can draw ONE and post it as advertisement. Please take pictures that are as detailed as possible. I could've done one of my own, but I felt like doing somebody else's. You will get the drawing for free, however I will need to post a picture of the drawing to get buyers. They will be pencil (most likely), and they will NOT be super casual sketches that take only five minutes. I will wait until I have ten people with pictures, and then I will randomly pick the winner. Once I have posted pictures of the drawing, I will advertise in the classifieds. THIS drawing, however, is 100% free.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Rembrandt's always a good study, at least I think ^_^ feel free to just use him as regular practice as well and not as a full picture. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Sounds good btw liked your lioness.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks! :-D


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

No problem. Btw how do u post a profile pic? I'm jus gonna do one of me till I can get a pic of a betta.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Go to "User CP" and on the panel on the left scroll down to "Edit Avatar" not "Edit Profile" which will only change the picture on your user page. But if you want to put a picture where I have the picture of Rembrandt, click on the Edit Avatar and then chose your photo.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh ok cool thanx


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Agh.... I was too late. If you want to, you could use my profile picture...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

bryanacute said:


> Agh.... I was too late. If you want to, you could use my profile picture...


no! he said he'd wait until he got 10 people's pictures to pick from! It wasn't first come first serve ^_^ you can still enter your picture :-D


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh haha. Then I will do that. The fish is deseased... But yah.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, you will only have been the second person so please send pictures! It will probably be a while before I get ten people to send pictures, just as well though because I'm kinda busy right at the moment. As soon as I have ten I'm going to pick one and draw it for free though. I might do black and white, I'm not sure yet. I'm the one doing the drawing so I get to decide! Lol


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's my DSPK, Triton!! <3








That's one of my boys. I've got good pics of all of them in my albums though. XD​


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Very pretty! Thank you for the pic.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm game. =) one of the three boys I have. His name is Tuna.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Cute name. Thanks for picture. Ive got three so far, seven to go.


----------

